# Canada dealing with thousands of cases of potential residence fraud



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canadian Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism minister Jason Kenney has vowed to continue a crackdown on fraudulent attempts to acquire citizenship. Officials are battling against gangs who help individuals to create the appearance that they are living in Canada in order to keep their permanent resident status to acquire citizenship. The Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada dealing with thousands of cases of potential residence fraud...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

If you break the laws you deserve the punishment. So many of us are trying to leave and get visas for either Australia or Canada and it is hard enough without missing out to those that lie and cheat.


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

We used to hear about this often, especially when we lived in the ME where my wife was employed with the Canadian Consulate. Fraudulent entry attempts, fake passports, forged visas - it was steady. I presume it still is.


----------

